# AKFF Brisi & Surrounds pre-newyears get-together: Sat 30



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Shoey

Would love to Red, but i'll be on hols with the family down at Tweed Heads then. Im sure a few will turn out.


----------



## Jake

Sorry Red, I'll be back at work in the west for the entire xmas/new year period, would love to be there otherwise. Especially as my neighbours have a little shack on Coochie that I can use.
Next time!
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## YakAtak

Sounds good to me mate  If you don't require the use of the Espri, I'll bring it anyway and try to convince Jill to come over for a paddle. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## bushwoodboy

Would have loved to be there, but I will also be on holidays down the gold coast  Enjoy your trip Red you are going to two great spots. Mal


----------



## Dodge

redphoenix said:


> .
> * Hit the reefs, beaches, and/or mangroves around coochie (tide and condition dependent)
> .


Red unable to catch up regretably, with the grandaughter up on GC from NSW for a week and as its only once a year, will do the family thing.

You have highwater about 6am [at Vic Pt] and falling to midday low.

While near the point maybe worthwhile checking the moorings on the west of Coochie as there will be a lot of space with cruisers away over the holiday period and will be quieter than the Bay proper


----------



## were-trout

Hey fellas

I might be in for this one. but i'm pretty sure i'm working from about midday so will have to skite off before the lunch. coochie is a great spot for a paddle.

Ben


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdjl2QAAAEtfgAASQeekGAg5EAA//9+gMAFqxqYanpDUamhpo8UaBtQDCDUxPSCaFPZQ0QAAMGmhCNJ6NNIamQ0ZGmh6EBQgpzH3NNO1o+RpRyY4mFinXJMZ/vORhdCpzijeK7Vlqr3zakdNYvNPt2CpVAdFsLrrQrtnaua5Fkk1CtjazdO+599ZqobG4C3J8bVY185BJSUTIZ0IVN7QnKkW9dzhkxI8eI95LBVjiFDjIp+8Rqw7FhXRcJQRXUXbQGNApu9q5wgHsovgM8B/Bm6cpTLEFRfOdX0B+VWb0S1QIBsACQlCKk8H57shpmorlIUtSIl+i2k7PlU3MWdc3mNjaOwrkHVYUkSfIEi5fdBZuZHCd94oy3EDuyScSK7F2Q6qjY2mqx/zgm1m1OCMkM+p2Y7w36MCa8Y4RocAiQwEMuXfJ4KkklwFObxa6lCgmIoJphuXR2yuo0nCFAgbVYUSOF486mMCHgsEUBeMBnpFw/i7kinChIbHLsgA


----------



## YakAtak

Jill's keen mate, but meeting the kids will be a bonus for her for sure.


----------



## spottymac

I would love to meet up with you all,but will be visiting family in Adelaide


----------



## shayned

Usually plenty of herrings and hardiheads around the viccy point jetty, just for a bit of fun may I suggest you put one rod out with a livey as you paddle around.

I'd like to come along I'm just unsure of work commitments at this stage.

By the way I watched a wheel chair fisho nearly get dragged over the edge there one night while he fished with heavy gear and no brakes. All the while arguing with his dopey mate about holding the chair while the mate wanted him to hand over the rod instead. The wheel chair fisho hung tough though and got to keep the rod. Got blown away in the end for his trouble.


----------



## YakAtak

Classic story Shayne  
where's my prize


----------



## shayned

It's made it as far as my car, ready for my next visit to the post office or just in case, if by chance, I run into the Kransky Sisters I can hand it over to them because they're from Esk in Queensland too!!


----------



## Guest

I would have liked to come along as well Red, have a fish and a beer with you and the other guys.

Unfortunately due to a recent number of Fishing Trips at unusual times, my browny points are pretty much fully exhausted.

I would attend at my own risk (of divorce), and contrary to what she might think when I disappear to go fishing for 8 hours at a time, I do like having her around :wink:


----------



## YakAtak

shayned said:


> It's made it as far as my car, ready for my next visit to the post office or just in case, if by chance, I run into the Kransky Sisters I can hand it over to them because they're from Esk in Queensland too!!


 :lol:


----------



## fishinswing

I would love to come but would be a tentative booking at this stage. What a day to paddle, fish and finish of with a good oh aussie barbie. I will check dates and will watch this thread very carefully. :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRIKRhAAAAzfgAASQKUACAAAkAAub98gIABIapp+qZNG0majRtRoUNNAAAAcBB5F5U53uo7amJg2mXVilj0xeisvnGPYFKyj88enCyCe9xRlCSoND4u5IpwoSAkFIwgA


----------



## shayned

Hey Karl was it the tuba that you learnt to play as a young tacker? Time to come clean mate. :shock:


----------



## YakAtak

Occy, no worries mate, but I doubt they've been in esk for more than a day in the last year, they're signed to the same management as Paul McDermit etc so probably very busy in melbourne or all over the country. Your Mum has good taste though. :wink: Very funny girls.

Shayne, it was the Euphonium, and oh I wish. :roll:


----------



## Jake

I know the Kransky on the left, Christine. She lives around the corner from me (not in Esk any more sorry Karl). Shes great. They are all great!


----------



## YakAtak

Jake, chances are only one of em came from Esk, if that, and it's intriguing to know that there is still one in Qld, these girls are very talented musicians and brilliant comedians, so unique.


----------



## AdrianK

30th should be good. I have purchased a Prowler13, but can't "open" til Christmas - am new to this, so I'll be the wobbly looking guy (may use the festive time of year as an excuse for the wobbles).
Adrian


----------



## YakAtak

AdrianK said:


> 30th should be good. I have purchased a Prowler13, but can't "open" til Christmas - am new to this, so I'll be the wobbly looking guy (may use the festive time of year as an excuse for the wobbles).
> Adrian


Great stuff Adrian, I'll post intended launch time etc later in the week, but at this stage I expect to be on the water at about 5am to catch the last of the run in.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## JD

I think I'll be ok for this one, I'll keep watching for any changes to times etc.


----------



## YakAtak

John, we're locked into 5am sat morning, Victoria Pt ramp, only thing that will stop us is heavy rain, and we won't be complaining about that.

Starters:
WereTrout (leaving early)
AdrianK
YakAtak and partner
JD


----------



## WayneD

Would love to come and meet up with you guys but I have to start work at 8 am and can't get out of it (have been trying to all morning).

Best of luck and I hope that it doesn't rain on you.


----------



## were-trout

Should still be good for this fellas, loving that 5am start. Can't you make it any earlier? 

Karl I'll give you a bell if I have to bail out. Wayne, love the blog, some quality fish there. That most recent flattie is a cracker. Ben


----------



## YakAtak

were-trout said:


> Should still be good for this fellas, loving that 5am start. Can't you make it any earlier?
> Karl I'll give you a bell if I have to bail out.


Ben, we can start earlier if you like 
 
Should have heard Jill's reaction when I told her we would be leaving home at 4am. hehe.


----------



## YakAtak

Anyone else, I need to let Leigh know how many are coming today. 8)


----------



## polylureosis

Yah I'm in.

Just got back from a few days up the coast.

Looking at the weather it will be a nice change to be fishing in sunny conditions.

Ash


----------



## AdrianK

I'll be there at 5am.

Can anyone bring a spare PFD I could use for the morning? I just got my 1st kayak, and haven't a PFD yet - I'll buy one this arvo if need be, but would prefer to have a look at what (and why) you are all wearing so I can make an informed purchase, rather than rushing.

Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## YakAtak

Adrian, I may be able to bring you a PFD, just not sure what we have, can't make any promises. I know we have some old PFDs, just not sure if they will be suitable for paddling. Last time I went to Coochie I didn't wear a PFD and if necessary you can use mine. 
cheers, Karl.


----------



## AdrianK

Thanks Karl,

I managed to get a loaner from my brother in law, so will be OK... Appreciate it all the same. 
Really looking forward to this... fished Coochie at least 100 times, from a boat or beach bashing - will be a pleasure to be able to get around quietly and also be able to reach areas inaccessible by either foot or 70hp Johnson.

See you tomorrow 5am - by the way - which ramp - the North (with pontoon) or South (near jetty) one?

Adrian


----------



## YakAtak

Near the Jetty I reckon, just because we used it last time, hopefully a bit less traffic there too.


----------



## Red Herring

Guys, a quick heads up for those going on tomorrows trip.

A mate and I had an early morning session at Coochie today to get a better idea of whats on offer for tomorrows trip and what to target with lures. These are the results on a pack of prawns (all released);

4 small whiting
7 small bream
2 flounder (small to medium)
1 small squire
1 medium shovelnose ray
2 small to medium grassy sweetlip; and yep
1 tiny bullrout (very carefully released)

But the best was on the last cast when the prawn got nailed by a 40 odd centimetre sweetlip (on 2kg line). Sure enough, lost it just before netting it.

The area fished was between Coochie and Vic Point boat ramp in less than 1.5m of water.

One tip is to get in early. Parking spots where at a premium even at 7 in the morning. Also, boat traffic was quite heavy, so perhaps think about a few defferent spots to try.

Till tomorrow,

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------



## Red Herring

Did anyone make this trip? Hit the water just after six and stayed between Coochie and Vic Point for most of the morning. Only saw two kayakers for the trip some distance off. Not a total loss though, got onto some decent fish and saw a 70cm plus flathead nail a little cod that was being brought to the side of the kayak - quite a thrill!

Cheers,

Red Herring


----------



## YakAtak

5am saw Myself and Poly meeting Red and JD on the water and from there we paddled over to the east side of the island and fished around the rocky areas, I'm sure someone will post a report, too tired to think about it right now, might do it later after a snooze.


----------

